# Mendelssohn - String Quartet 3 op.44/1 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mendelssohn's String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44, No. 1, was composed in July of 1838 when the composer was 29. It premiered in 1839, then was published later in 1840. It's part of the Op. 44 set of 3 string quartets that Mendelssohn dedicated to the Crown Prince of Sweden. It's a quartet filled with light and joy. Although it was actually the last of the three opus 44 quartets to be composed, Mendelssohn loved it so much he published it as the first of the set. The first movement is full of energy and almost symphonic, whilst the 2nd movement is almost a tribute to the minuet. The beautiful andante slow movement needs to have a good flow before that rollicking 4th movement saltarello kicks in and ends this brilliant quartet.

Here's a rather zippy performance from the Telegraph Quartet. 






Well Recommended

New Zealand
(Amadeo) Modigliani
Maggini
Doric
Pacifica
Arriaga
Auryn

*Better

Artemis* - virtuosic and technically brilliantly played but perhaps a little more emotional light and shade would have helped. 
*Guarneri* - the Guarneris capture the agitated outer movements well but their strength lies in quite lovely accounts of the inners.
*Ysaye* - one that improved on 2nd listen. The ensemble playing is what really clicked 2nd time around
*Cherubini* - a more lyrical approach here but this doesnt detract and I found this worked well with playing of such a high standard.
*Melos* - sounding more urgent and spontaneous than others the Melos know how to balance the tension and excitement. The 4th movement is captivating.
*Talich* - that lovely smooth tone from the Talichs is always beautiful and is particularly impressive in the andante 3rd movement but others pushed harder.
*Navarra* - broader than many but revealing in their choice of phrasing and dynamics. They are particularly fine at holding and conveying moments of tension.
*Emerson* - not aided by very dry sound the Emersons still manage to convince with highly articulate and committed ensemble.
*Juilliard* - I'd not really considered the Juilliards in Mendelssohn before but this is a really fine 1963 performance. Vital and quick.
*Leipziger* - Fleet of foot, beautifully expressive, warmly recorded and gloriously played. Some may rate their lighter touch higher.

*Hugely recommended

Aurora* - much more robust than many of their counterparts but this is an approach that pays dividends, for me, in the more bustling passages. It may not be as pretty as others but they convey the energy so vividly.
*Minguet* - a recording lacking fuss or extravagant rubato, just warm expressive and delightful playing. The utter straightforwardness and clean lines make this a winner.
*Parker* - brisk in outer movements but they never sound rushed. Meticulous attention to dynamic detail in this crisp and delightful performance.
*Cecilia* - hard-hitting attacks and a lovely deep cello tone. I really warmed quickly to this recording and it's earthy qualities.
*Escher* - next week this might have been in the very top brace as its a superb account that just lacks a little of the spontaneity you hear in the bracket above, but this is class.
*Eroica* - stunningly rich recording in a marvellous acoustic plus fresh and invigorating playing make this a release you should own.
*Van Kuijk *- like the rest of their Mendelssohn recordings this is impressive stuff and the Van Kuijk play with great restraint and only lack that little bit extra vitality to take this fine performance to the very top.
*Mandelring* - if it was on recorded sound alone this would be top of the pile as it sounds incredible. As it is, it's still a very fine recording without that. Clear and concise performance.
*Gewandhaus* - a more classical reading but boy do they sound great! The standard of playing here is simply stunning. A delightful palate-cleanser full of joy and exuberance.

*Top Picks

Henschel* - if I wanted more clout I'd have gone for the Auroras or the two recordings below but this recording just had the right amount of everything, combined with delicious phrasing and control of tempo.

*Tinalley* - I've raved about this Quartet's Mendelssohn in the past and this one is similarly captivating. Vibrant, strong and incredibly bracing I admire the Aussie Quartet's dynamic and engaging approach.

*Psophos* - like their accompanying recording of the 6th quartet the Psophos' vitality, power and passion shine through. This is not passive quartet playing by any means - it's just edge-of-the-seat riveting.


----------

